# Whisky Bargains



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Sainsbury's have Grants Family Reserve (standard red label) for £10 - usually £15 and sometimes £12. Jim Beam (standard white label) 2 for £20 at Morrisons. I buy JB at Tesco when it's sometimes reduced from £17 to £12 and I think that's a steal. £10 for these is a bargain. I'm a bit of a single malt snob but think Grants and Jim Beam are great cheap drops.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks

there are some interesting programmes on the iplayer about the story of whiskey

Just bought a bottle of glengrants single malt in bologna for €15. Not tested it yet though


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

worth looking at an unusual place for whisky - Amazon

Ardmore single malt £20 delivered (if you have prime membership), Strathisla 12yr old malt, Taliskar, Singleton, £25 each


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Loss leaders to get the punters in but you have to be a bit sharp.

Last weekend Big M told me there was 24 bottles of Bud in ASDA for £12, by the time I went up the next day it was £15 then just been in an hour ago and it was down to £13. Although I just picked up a bottle of Stoli for £13.

That being said it's still a rip off, on our recent trips to Lanzerote and Tenerife I was buying litre bottles of 100% proof Smirnoff blue for €10, litres of Stoli for €12 and 200 Luckies for for less than €25

Can you guess where I'm going for that one last party in the sun.

:biggrin:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Can you guess where I'm going for that one last party in the sun.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Dunno............Stranraer? :thumbs_up:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I bought a bottle of Bulleit American Bourbon reduced from £27 to £20 at Sainsburys a couple of weeks ago. At 45% alcohol, it is a bit stronger than the usual fare one buys and what a good flavour. Very nice...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Dunno............Stranraer? :thumbs_up:


 [email protected] that the last time I was there we were attacked by killer chickens, my twin sister got a severe pecking.

Been scared of any kind of feathered bird ever since.

:laugh: :laugh:



> I bought a bottle of Bulleit American Bourbon reduced from £27 to £20 at Sainsburys a couple of weeks ago. At 45% alcohol, it is a bit stronger than the usual fare one buys and what a good flavour. Very nice...


 Enjoy !!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Loss leaders to get the punters in but you have to be a bit sharp.
> 
> Last weekend Big M told me there was 24 bottles of Bud in ASDA for £12, by the time I went up the next day it was £15 then just been in an hour ago and it was down to £13. Although I just picked up a bottle of Stoli for £13.
> 
> ...


 Marigold Hotel.......?

If she dies she dies. :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

May be worth getting this thread going again great source for the deal or should I say deals for the source

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/93467-the-watch-forum-whisky-club/&do=embed&comment=942191&embedComment=942191&embedDo=findComment#comment-942191


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Marigold Hotel.......?
> 
> If she dies she dies. :laugh:


 Not for me, can you imagine dodging stray cows after a skinfull.

:laugh: :laugh:

I'll stick to car parks probably safer.










:biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Islay malt in Lidl at £17.49 for 70cl. Own brand, but nice for £8 less than I normally pay. Certainly worth trying anyway


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

> I bought a bottle of Bulleit American Bourbon reduced from £27 to £20 at Sainsburys a couple of weeks ago. At 45% alcohol, it is a bit stronger than the usual fare one buys and what a good flavour. Very nice...


 You'll be pi$$ed on no time, Honor.....enjoy the sensation!.... :thumbsup:



Karrusel said:


> Marigold Hotel.......?
> 
> If she dies she dies. :laugh:


 Big M will outlive us all......... :laugh:


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Try Amazon for booze offers, they have nice bourbons and scotch' well priced, eg Makers Mark bourbon ~£20.

I can fully recommend the Auchentoshan whisky, bargain at £20 (over £30 elsewhere).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Auchentoshan-American-Single-Scotch-Whisky/dp/B00IOBU6HE/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1504893862&sr=8-1&keywords=auchentoshan+whisky


----------



## Kev7950 (Sep 5, 2017)

Fortunately I only enjoy a nip now and again. ...I say fortunately because there are 12 distilleries within 12 miles from home. The beauty of Speyside!


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

I've just finished a bottle of Belleit Bourbon! I've not really been a fan of Bourbon as I prefer single malt but I guess the Belleit was OK for its Price! I think im due for a bottle of Jura soon and maybe something I havn't tried before!

If anyone wants a recomendation I really enjoy 'Aberlour' the 10 year single malt is great and if you want to push the boat out I really enjoyed the 12 year old non-chill filtered Aberlour! Its great, its 48% ABV so I usually drop a teaspoon of cold, clean and clear water just to take the edge of so I can enjoy that bit better!

I've dipped my toe into Dalmore but I can't enjoy it as I don't really think its worth that much! It was abit disappointing but If I have anything positive to say it was bloomin smooth! I did enjoy it, I just found it was abit too much for my liking! Anyone else had similar experiences with Dalmore! I will never go over £50 for a bottle and the fact I go up to that point is rare! I usually like the £20-£40 range.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Ardbeg :notworthy:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazon whisky bargains today

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=gbps_tit_m-8_1204_fe28499e?rh=i%3Aalcohol%2Cn%3A340834031%2Cn%3A!344155031%2Cn%3A358583031&bbn=358583031&hidden-keywords=B00EOAE6ZM|B008JCUPS8|B004WI1MJE|B00DEYEIAW|B00CAIZZMI|B01FSKN7AQ|B00OGMTNT2|B008O42E7G|B004EAIW52|B01N21AA6K|B00A0DF494&ie=UTF8&lo=alcohol&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=0d3ae7fd-9b73-47bd-8cb0-299f77391204&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=QH84Y2CWJVXX0A3G4NMF

Ardmore single malt £16

GlenGrant single malt £15.76

one of each ordered for me, and one of each ordered for Dad


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Wonder how the authorities will police this one. Gretna Green bootlegging ? :laughing2dw:

"Seven Supreme Court judges voted unanimously on Wednesday to back the unprecedented legislation, which will impose a minimum price on alcohol in Scotland of 50p per unit. It means that a 70cl bottle of whisky cannot be sold for less than £14."


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

where there is a rule or law, there is a way around it!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Who has an offie in Berwick? Although big supermarket about one mile over the border on the A1.

but if the supermarkets were selling whisky ..grants ,whytes etc at say £12 who is going to get the other £2 ??? Govt,distiller or supermarkets?

did you see question time last night ....er what's strong cider??? Dear Emily you're not exactly white lightning!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> where there is a rule or law, there is a way around it!


 Working on it.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

More amazon bargains

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=gbps_tit_m-8_3c1b_4abf2a7e?rh=i%3Aalcohol%2Cn%3A340834031%2Cn%3A!344155031%2Cn%3A358583031&bbn=358583031&hidden-keywords=B008X6TB08|B015HVW69E|B01CE1NM98|B071Y78V9W|B01CE1NM98|B001GLO882|B00PUIYCJM|B001GLIBW6|B001HUA3I6|B00E0EVZYC|B002EP7WKU|B00KF56G4E|B015KXE3UO|B071WC6LK5&ie=UTF8&lo=alcohol&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=5cf6bb12-3bed-44f8-852f-da5b073d3c1b&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=KQBCW72Z3FV2C1WF1MSW

I have never seen Jura at £20, or Laphroaig at £20.99.

Seen 'em, clicked 'em, bought 'em


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Surely you can't class yourself as a whisky drinker until you've had some Suntory Rolling Stones' 50th Anniversary Japanese Whisky -- a snip at a mere £19,750

https://www.harveynichols.com/brand/house-of-suntory/2374286-the-rolling-stones-50th-anniversary-single-malt-japanese-whisky/p2882731/


----------



## willie2MB (Mar 9, 2020)

> Sainsbury's have Grants Family Reserve (standard red label) for £10 - usually £15 and sometimes £12. Jim Beam (standard white label) 2 for £20 at Morrisons. I buy JB at Tesco when it's sometimes reduced from £17 to £12 and I think that's a steal.


 GaryH, it seems like a hundred years past, and well, I haven't seen that kind of bargains for a long time, I should say. Although I can see a lot of different and specific variants of tesco cider made by Crafty Nectar in our local stores, and it's pretty tasteful, but sometimes I want to get a Jim Beam for the lowest price.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Dragging up an old thread, sorry.

Bagged a bottle of Auchentoshan Three Wood Single Malt Scotch on Amazon Black Friday for £32. Will have to wait until Christmas to sample it through.


----------



## Chabsy (Nov 18, 2010)

Aldi and Lidl normally do a 15 - 20 year old scotch at this time of year


----------

